# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [21-04-18] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v2.1 - ZTE Anakin, ZFive, QCN Read Write and more

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v2.1
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*   *QcFire supports hundreds more Brands and Model than listed*   *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM + Flash Mode (ZTE)
- Backup / Restore QCN (ZTE) - _New!!!_
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._   *Added New Devices:*  *Alcatel*
- Fierce 4 (5056N)  *Coolpad*
- E2  *Jio*
- F10Q  *ZTE*
- Anakin
- Axon Pro (A1P)
- Blade A321
- Blade A6
- Blade S7 (T920)
- DoCoMo (Z01K)
- Maven 2 (Z831)
- Maven 3 (Z835)
- Max XL (N9560)
- T5211
- Warp 7 (N9519)
- ZMax Pro (Z981)
- ZTE ZFive 2 (Z836F)
- ZTE ZFive 2 LTE (Z836BL)
- ZTE ZFive L LTE (Z836VL)  *Xiaomi*
- Redmi 5 Plus
- Redmi Note 5 Pro    *Backup / Restore QCN*
- Connect phone in FTM mode for this function.
- Useful if you just want to Read or Write QCN.  *Added Storage Type Selection*
- In general you do not need to select it, unless asked by Support Team.  *Improved ZTE IMEI Repair Function*  *Update Internal Loader Database*  *Minor Bugfixes and Improvements*    *A LOT MORE DEVICES SUPPORTED THAN LISTED*    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT      WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO              ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT    ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL.    USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH    USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN  /   MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::      How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*      *PLEASE         DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY      POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE  AND        SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF  TOPIC     POST WILL BE DELETED  IMMEDIATELY.*

----------

